# Nassua



## cxr (Mar 9, 2015)

Need some help thinking of going to Nassau this June. thinking of staying at Atlantis.

but just came across the tripadvisor page for Nassau and now thinking there are free beaches and dolphin encounters throughout the island so i dont need to stay at Atlantis.

for thsoe who have stayed at Atlantis do you spend a whole week at the resort.
or do you venture off to cable beach, senor frogs, daiquir shack, etc. or is it too much of a hassle?

thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 9, 2015)

Just to clarify:  Atlantis is the HOTEL, and Harborside is the TIMESHARE.

Harborside gets much better reviews than the hotel, and you can rent from an owner for a fraction of the retail price.


----------



## cxr (Mar 9, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Just to clarify:  Atlantis is the HOTEL, and Harborside is the TIMESHARE.
> 
> Harborside gets much better reviews than the hotel, and you can rent from an owner for a fraction of the retail price.



Thanks i do understand that. i think my questions is that do most people just spend entire time at the Atlantis complex. or is it easy to venture off to the above mentioned activities?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 9, 2015)

I think most people spend most of their time at Atlantis - with the huge water park, casino, etc., it's a destination resort.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 9, 2015)

There is a ferry from harborside to Nassau. 
A walk to Senor frog and fish fry etc. 
I've been once and we did this.
Also BahaMar opens soon with great intro rates.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 9, 2015)

We have stayed at Atlantis a number of times.  Our children were already adults so we went as a couple.  4 days was more than enough.  We stayed on property the entire time.  The pools are great--we liked the adult one at the Cove.  Restaurants are good, but expensive.  Did go off property to eat the first time we were there to the One and Only Ocean Club and to a historic restaurant in Nassau.  The subsequent times we stayed on property to eat as they brought in better restaurants.


----------



## cxr (Mar 9, 2015)

any must do excursions like sandy toes? is snorkeling, diving better off property?
swimming with dolphins better at dolphin bay? drinks cheaper at daiquiri hut, or tiki bar beach?


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 9, 2015)

For drinks pack a cooler and mix your own


----------



## cxr (Mar 28, 2015)

i have read we can pack snacks in luggage. 
what are the airline restrictions on carry on or put in a bag
 a case of water, 12 pack of Gatorade or 18 pack of American beer?


----------



## Weimaraner (Mar 28, 2015)

I haven't packed beverages before since I would be concerned about leaking. There are a few other options: have your taxi make a grocery stop on way to resort, use the grocery delivery service FoodStore2go (Which we did) or use the Harborside grocery shuttle for a small fee.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 28, 2015)

Nothing but weight stopping either of those in checked baggage. The beer would likely be under duty free limits.


----------



## custcarcen (Jun 21, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> There is a ferry from harborside to Nassau.
> A walk to Senor frog and fish fry etc.
> I've been once and we did this.
> Also BahaMar opens soon with great intro rates.



How long of a walk is it from the ferry to Senor Frog or Fish Fry ? Does the ferry run at night ?  Thanks!


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 21, 2016)

custcarcen said:


> How long of a walk is it from the ferry to Senor Frog or Fish Fry ? Does the ferry run at night ?  Thanks!


Sen. frog. Very close. 
Fish fry 15 mins. 
Ferry at night. Not sure. Took a taxi.


----------



## custcarcen (Jun 27, 2016)

Any other suggestions from anyone for good restaurants near Atlantis ?


----------



## mbinpa (Jun 28, 2016)

Just a caution about Nassau and the Bahamas - stay in the tourist areas, preferably with others.  The shopping areas of Nassau are ok but there have been many reports - mostly on the cruise ship boards - of folks wondering off onto side streets and getting robbed and/or hurt.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jun 28, 2016)

custcarcen said:


> Any other suggestions from anyone for good restaurants near Atlantis ?



We walked over the incoming bridge to the Green Parrot restaurant (maybe it was the Blue Parrot, not sure, some color Parrot)  food was good, reasonably priced.  My companions had the lionfish tacos, said they were awesome.  Great use for lionfish!


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jun 28, 2016)

custcarcen said:


> How long of a walk is it from the ferry to Senor Frog or Fish Fry ? Does the ferry run at night ?  Thanks!



Ferry stops running around 6 PM.  I agree with the comments about not walking to the Fish Fry at night.


----------



## anne1125 (Jun 30, 2016)

Just wonder, do they have security inside the Atlantis/Harborside resort?  Thanks.


----------

